# Clearblue Digital Ovulation OR First Response Daily Ovulation Test?? Please help :)



## Baby2012

Hello ladies,

So I'm now on cycle 2 and after a laid back start to TCC we want to notch it up a gear :thumbup:

I need opinions please, which would you ladies recommend Clearblue Digital Ovulation OR First Response Daily Ovulation Test? I've read a few reviews online but I thought who better place to ask than my fellow TTC'ers :hugs:

Thanks in advance for your replies and feedback and sending you all lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## pink80

I don't have any advice - as I only use IC's - but if you are going to use the Clearblue Digi then this is the best price I've seen them at

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...710W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307470212&sr=8-1

HTH xx


----------



## Baby2012

Thank you so much :) 

xx


----------



## TaraTom

Hi,

Trying to conceive for a year now though finding out ovulation from First response. No luck. It never matches my mucus days. Got ClearBlue. It matches up my mucus test and this month when ClearBlue was positive, I got the Ultrasound done and YES i was ovulating.

I email Clearblue and First response to find out how much LH they detect. ClearBlue reply in one go with 40 as their answer, 4 weeks and 5 e mails later, first response is unable to tell me HOW MUCH DOES THEIR TEST FOR OVULATION AT LEAST DETECTS.

Bad results from First Response Ovulation test, worse customer service from their company. Horrible.


----------



## ineedaseed

hey :hi:
i use the clearblue digital tests, they are great as if they are definite positives then you get a smiley face, no more squinting at lines!
i buy mine from amazon too :thumbup:
good luck!


----------



## Emmyjean

I have not had much luck with First Response so far - I don't know if it's because I'm misusing the sticks or not testing at the right time of day or what, but I have never gotten a positive from them. I don't know if I should be worried, or if some people don't get positives (maybe they don't produce as much LH or...?).

Might try ClearBlue if I don't get a different result soon! For what it's worth!


----------



## SandyLee79

Wow perhaps i should not have read this post!. Because i just went and bought First Response just this morning.

Now im worried ive wasted my money.

Will let you know how my results pan out going to try first of the three tests tomorrow and then one on saturday and then one on monday or tuesday


----------



## Baby2012

Hi ladies, this has just come up in my subcriptions. I swear by CBs and I'll use them when we're trying again.

I got O pains on Dec 23 and fertile CM, I tested that afternoon and saw a big smiley face and then I got my bfp 4 weeks later :dance: :cloud9:

I hope CB is as fab for you ladies as it has been for me :dust: xxx


----------



## samii91

I use cbdigital very easy too use and always work for me. Nice and clear with the smiley face, hate comparing lines! Hope they work for you too :) only downside is the price, very expensive! Xx


----------



## littlemacr

I've been using the First Response 20 pk of digital tests and was getting a little discouraged in not being able to detect my surge. I kept testing just for the sake of it but already had my mind set on switching to clearblue the next month. With only 2 tests left, I finally got the +YES sign. We had intercourse that night and the following night and now just waiting, and hoping, that it worked. Funny thing is, on the same day I got the +YES result, I tested with the clearblue digital tests and got a negative. Not sure what happened or why...but I'm hoping the + was the right one


----------



## laurac1988

I got on really well with First Response. Looks like I'm the only one who does though


----------



## akgrown4

I am trying to conceive, and bought First Response and ClearBlue, tested First Response for almost a week with no sign of LH and decided to try both tests today, got an LH surge reading from ClearBlue, but nothing from First Response. Going to be trying tonight, just hoping I haven't missed my window due to using First Response first.


----------



## eriwhit

I've been using the first response ov test for two months now and have never gotten a positive. I started my first round of Clomid 50mg days 5-9 this month. Started testing for ov on day 10. It's now day 13. On day 12 I got a flashing smiley (high fertility) and today I got a smiley not flashing( peak fertility) with the clearblue test. and since day 10 I've also used the first response test, and have gotten a negative every time. At this point I'm not sure what to tehink. How can I be at peak with the clear blue test and negative with the first response??? 

I'll continue to test but at this point I'm having my doubts about first response and would put my money into clear blue.


----------



## Baby2012

I would put my money on clearblue, they've helped me catch twice now. So easy to use too. Worth the money. Dust to anyone reading this X


----------

